# Lyft is throwing heavy punches to uber



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

More guarantee hours, more money per hour!
Never seen so many lyft cars on a Friday night!


----------



## SJUberLyftDriver2016 (Jan 25, 2016)

yeah but the problem is if they overflood the street with cars not everyone is gonna make guarantee since you need at least 1 ride/hr to qualify. its the catch 22 when supply far outpaces demand.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

SJUberLyftDriver2016 said:


> yeah but the problem is if they overflood the street with cars not everyone is gonna make guarantee since you need at least 1 ride/hr to qualify. its the catch 22 when supply far outpaces demand.


It's just the beginning! 
Uber will become history if lyft can afford to burn money like this for 6 to 12 months!


----------



## Lyft_94110 (Nov 16, 2015)

There were PLENTY of riders last night in San Francisco, despite the additional drivers lured onto the streets by the guarantee.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

Nobody is loyal to uber. 
All the pax will switch to lyft without blinking an eye if lyft plays the cards right!
Uber will die much more faster than you can imagine!


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2016)

Its more harder to join lyft as a driver now than it was before.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

If lyft is keeping driver saturation from happening, all the better


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

Artin said:


> Its more harder to join lyft as a driver now than it was before.


I take it grammar is not a requirement?


----------



## Thatendedbadly (Feb 8, 2016)

In this market I don't see it, just for a lark I logged on to Lyft this afternoon, no other drivers close by, no pings in 1/2 hour. Lyft fare rates are only slightly higher than Uber, savvy pax in these parts use both, they'll usually take the 1st available. I wasn't about to Uber today but I've never waited more than 10 minutes for a ping.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

Thatendedbadly said:


> In this market I don't see it, just for a lark I logged on to Lyft this afternoon, no other drivers close by, no pings in 1/2 hour. Lyft fare rates are only slightly higher than Uber, savvy pax in these parts use both, they'll usually take the 1st available. I wasn't about to Uber today but I've never waited more than 10 minutes for a ping.


No cars during non guarantee hours! 
Lyft needs to fix the pt problem if they want more drivers online!


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

My phone said "Prime Time 75-150% more!" for 2 straight hours this evening. I got ZERO/NADA/NO Pings! As I've said many times in this forum, Prime Time is either a figment of some Lyft I.T. person's imagination, or it's not really happening in the area where you're located...maybe it's Prime Time in another section of the metro area..or another state?

After an hour of staring at the Prime Time banner on my phone, I accidentally touched something and another box popped up that said.. Head to the DARK areas on the map. The dark shaded areas are Prime Time at this very moment! The problem is that nowhere on the map is shaded any different than any other area..even if I zoom out to show a 25 mile wide map. What the...!?


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

AllenChicago said:


> My phone said "Prime Time 75-150% more!" for 2 straight hours this evening. I got ZERO/NADA/NO Pings!


This happened to me tonight. Sat for about 2 hours at home waiting for a ping... Watched a little tv and then drove to the nearest strip mall. Got a ping within 10 minutes after moving


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> I take it grammar is not a requirement?


Ford experimented with a grammar test car ignition interlock feature - drivers would have to enter a grammatically correct sentence before being able to start the vehicle. Very similar to the breath test ignition interlock, except this would, quite rightly, keep people with poor grammar off the streets. However, the feature never caught on.


----------



## Imanuel (Dec 7, 2015)

uberpa said:


> Nobody is loyal to uber.
> All the pax will switch to lyft without blinking an eye if lyft plays the cards right!
> Uber will die much more faster than you can imagine!


I couldn't agree more I just joined lyft from uber and it boggles my mind why uber can't add the filter app, the comment passenger ability , the fact that you drive off if they don't show up , no bs fake surge tricks


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

it's obvious that lyft and uber are making surges more widespread and sensitive to picking up faster so that they can say the winter warm ups are resulting in increased pay.


----------



## Thatendedbadly (Feb 8, 2016)

uberpa said:


> No cars during non guarantee hours!
> Lyft needs to fix the pt problem if they want more drivers online!


I think Lyft just isn't that big here, could be they're trying a controlled growth model, this isn't the best livery market in the country, probably one of the worst. With a limited number of total fares it would be senseless to go the route Uber has.


----------



## MiddleClassedOut (Jun 11, 2015)

Prime Time isn't a figment of anyone's imagination. It's more reliable than Uber's.

If there are no cars in their smallest zone (a couple of blocks), it will go 25% if requests exceed cars. We don't know the radius in which their algorithm requires cars though.

But if you watch carefully...and are patient. Prime Times are a lot easier to get than Uber surge fares.

Lyft's algorithm is much more sensitive to supply than Uber's. No cars=Prime Time. it's that simple. Uber goes on surge when there is a bunch of requests at once, regardless of the supply.


----------



## Manotas (Dec 2, 2015)

Darrell Green Fan said:


> I take it grammar is not a requirement?


Dude don't you get it? It's more better when grammar is not a requirement.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

MiddleClassedOut said:


> Prime Time isn't a figment of anyone's imagination. It's more reliable than Uber's.
> 
> If there are no cars in their smallest zone (a couple of blocks), it will go 25% if requests exceed cars. We don't know the radius in which their algorithm requires cars though.
> 
> ...


All my uber trips were surge trips in the past week. The meantime, I didn't get a single pt with lyft.
But I don't care as long as lyft has the hourly guarantee.


----------



## tigastt (Mar 1, 2016)

Sigh.. Hope my background check clears soon. Its been 3 days


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

tigastt said:


> Sigh.. Hope my background check clears soon. Its been 3 days


It took over 2 weeks for my bc!


----------



## tigastt (Mar 1, 2016)

WOW! Thanks for telling me.. I guess I just have to wait then...


----------



## Imjunsul (Feb 18, 2016)

Do you have a felon? It's taking my friend over 2 weeks and he has 1 felony. I want my $250


----------



## Contuber (Jan 31, 2016)

Lyft guarantee is my bread, and Uber surge is my butter.

There are still much more Uber pings, and very few Lyft's, probably because of oversaturation of Lyft drivers exploiting the guarantee.

As an app, Lyft is still inferior. Smaller and random PT zones, no surge/PT indication when and after you get a ping, no pax rating shown after you accepted the ping, the ping notification is easy to miss, no easy way to report issues with the trip or rider...


----------



## tigastt (Mar 1, 2016)

Imjunsul said:


> Do you have a felon? It's taking my friend over 2 weeks and he has 1 felony. I want my $250


LOL No.. My uber application was a breeze. Not sure why Lyft is taking forever


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

I had my mentor ride on a saturday and my background was done the next monday. Woke up on tuesday to my "you are now authorized to drive" email.

I also passed uber's background check in 2 days. But never finished applying / sending documents.

It could vary depending on where you live and how quickly your county responds to the requests.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Try $500 referrals to both! Freakin ***$500***, two weeks ago they were 150 and uber a mere 50...

Sign up w/referral bonus literally - just - bumped up to +500/+500 (40 rides) in OC tonight, at least for my code it has... I'm literally sitting on two open lyft tabs, one refreshed just now says 500, older one to check my earnings fom last week still at 250


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

What the heck happened? GM cut them a check for a few billion????


----------



## John Highway (Feb 11, 2016)

If Lyft can watch the mistakes that Uber makes to the "partners" and learn from it (e.g. treating partners with more respect, paying better, et.al.), Lyft can easily grab Uber drivers and gain a tremendous following. Maybe do away with the pink mustache  -- I'm just saying.


----------



## USArmy31B30 (Oct 30, 2015)

Lyft needs to advertise more!!! Put up kiosks at the Mall, Hotels Conventions with hot ladies and handsome tech savvy reps to introduce people to Lyft, just like how a cellphone sales rep sells cellphones! 

I have seen people lined up in taxi lines for hours on end SMH not knowing they can have a better ride, friendlier driver for ONLY a THIRD of the amount of a cab fare... It will eventually catch on, but Lyft needs to accomodate the older folks aswell since they are more TECH CHALLENGED...

Lyft needs to cut a deal with hotels for us Lyft drivers to be able to STAGE near the FRONT of the hotels, even if it's just TWO STALLS at a time would be awesome!!!


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

Uber is losing.
uber:"we're extending our $8 minimum fare for matched POOL trips for another week! We're guaranteeing that you'll earn at least $8 for each matched uberPOOL trip you complete the rest of this week."


----------



## Men Van Tran (Mar 10, 2016)

uberpa said:


> Nobody is loyal to uber.
> All the pax will switch to lyft without blinking an eye if lyft plays the cards right!r will die much more faster than you can imagine!


Edit: Actually, last week, I encounterred many drivers that are worshiping Uber at George Bush Internationl Airport IAH, Houston, TX. Yep! Even 3/hr will make some drivers happy with this kind of job. We are in deep trouble.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Its a test to see who is loyal to one or the other.


----------



## Men Van Tran (Mar 10, 2016)

Many drivers invite Uber to exploit them by using both apps. Lyft let Uber to lead it because it's playing Uber's game. = All drivers are sufferred from their game.


----------



## uberpa (Nov 12, 2015)

It seems uber is tight on cash!

"For a limited time, you can earn an additional *$50* on top of the standard* $150* reward for your first referral."


----------



## Michguy01 (Feb 13, 2016)

Lyft needs to spend some money on advertising!!!!

Just sitting here watching the evening news and they were talking about the beefed up police etc for St.Patty's day......reminding everyone to call a cab or Uber, no mention of Lyft at all. Lyft could grow here, people just don't know about it, I ask my Uber pax if they heard of Lyft, most say "huh".


Anyways, yeah my background with lyft took 2 weeks and I'm squeaky clean.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Wow, is Lyft stalling to space out the sign-on-bonus payouts or evenly spread out the flood of new drivers???

My whole application, from first visit to Lyft webpage to mentor/slacker session to background to drive mode:ON was like 20 -hours-


----------

